# the application has failed to start because its side-by-side configuration is incorre



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

My friends computer is displaying the message: "the application has failed to start because its side-by-side configuration is incorrect. please see the application log for more detail.", when trying to open Microsoft office and Windows live messenger. 

Obviously the programs do not open. 
How do we solve this?

Thanks, Joe.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I have seen this before. Do you have AVG installed? AVG and the C++ redistributable seem to conflict. Uninstalling and reinstalling both fixed it.


----------



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

AVG is not installed, how do I uninstall the c++ redistributable?


----------



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

** which one shall I uninstall, the Microsoft visual c++ redistributable 2008 x86 9.0.2 or the Microsoft visual c++ redistributable 2008 x86 9.0.3?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I would suspect both. Note most folks doe not need the C++ package so you may just leave it uninstalled. If something needs it later, it can download it. 

Now please note uninstalling these are just something I read. In any case, you should be able to do it through Control Panel > Programs and Features.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello!

This error (in this case, usually) actually means that you do not have enough of the Visual C++ Redestributable Runtimes installed. 

These runtimes are crucial. Programs written in C++ require them to run = almost all programs. Uninstalling them will only make things worse.

The problem is that Windows does not come with enough Runtimes installed by default to run those applications, or they have become corrupt/uninstalled over the years.

Re-install them all, and save yourself hassle in the future:

You can find the download links here: side by side configuration - Vista Forums

I must presume that you are using 32bit. I have more links elsewhere if required for 64bit. Hmmm. Now, where are they...

Ignore the .net Framework links there.

Thanks!

Richard


----------



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

that worked, thank you very much .
Joe


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

No problem, Joe! Really glad that your problem is now resolved! 

Richard


----------

